# Best pc for a designer



## SanderNijs (Mar 7, 2021)

Hey all,

So recently my laptop crashed, it broke.
I’m looking for a new PC now, that’s good for uses as photoshop, after effect, exiting video’s, animating etc.
Price range between €800-€1000, but there’s so many choices. 
Hopefully someone know’s a good pc for this use within this price range!

thanks!


----------



## SanderNijs (Mar 7, 2021)

Hey everyone,

So i’m looking for a new pc, but i have a hard time finding one...
Main uses will be Adobe After Effects, Illustrator and Photoshop.
So i found this pc, but can’t find alot of revieuws;
*HP Pavilion TP01-1545nd*

Do you guys think this pc will be good enough to run programs like Adobe After Effects smoothly? Or should i look into a higher price range?

Hopefully someone can help me! Thanks!


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Two threads combined.


----------



## Joesephkern (Jun 28, 2021)

Whether you're just starting out or have been working as a graphic designer for a while now, using the right PC for graphics programs is essential.
All graphic designers want the most powerful graphics computer to help them design efficiently, but they don't know which parts to choose.
It all depends on the graphics with which the designer will work. 3D graphics require much more power than 2D graphics. That is why experienced 3D designers use one monitor and 2D - 2 monitors.
It is very important to choose a PC with the required specification for designing because not all PC support designing softwares.


----------



## Stomanenus (11 mo ago)

In your case, themost attention should be focused on the screen resolution, CPU, and RAM. Theseare the things you cannot save on. Screen resolution affects the visual part like color palettes and small details. CPU is obvious. RAM isneeded as all the design programs are quite hard for the computer and take alot of memory. Do you consider buying Mac? It’s from a higher price range butis definitely worth it. You’ll 100% enjoy working with it. However, it dependson you. Some designers work on tablets and are completely satisfied. Your field of workmatters.


----------

